# Registry Booster 2009



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

I downloaded this app and ran it. It came up with a total of 987 registry errors. I was not happy to find it will only clean 15 of those for free. If I want them all cleaned it is 29.95$ U.S. Is this neccesary and worth the money for me as mine is limited. Any thoughts on this.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey there.
Actually, you will notice that most people here and in other computer help forums will advise against using a registry cleaning program as more often than not it can do more harm than good by erasing essential registry keys, or most of the time values that are "empty" or "wrong" on purpose. Also, with trial programs such as your own, they over exaggerate the "errors" typically to get you to buy it.

However, should you want to try it out, why don't you use a free solution such as CCleaner which we use often enough in the forums to prove its worth. You should always backup your registry in every case where you will be editing something in the registry. Should something go wrong you can always fix it.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

neonfx has the correct answer,'nuf said!


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

thank you i'll try the one you suggested.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What are you trying to fix. I suggest the following advice!

Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!©


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

neonfx said:


> However, should you want to try it out, why don't you use a free solution such as CCleaner which we use often enough in the forums to prove its worth. You should always backup your registry in every case where you will be editing something in the registry. Should something go wrong you can always fix it.


CCleaner is recommended as a File cleaning tool and is never recommended to be used to clean the registry. (for the same reason that other "tools" are not recommended).

As for backing up the registry, that's a great idea, but when your PC no longer boots due to issues, it's real tough to restore it. As well, if the removed items do not cause problems for a few months (ie infrequently used applications), one will never find that appropriate backup to restore.

Since a Registry Cleaner does nothing productive, why risk running it in the first place?


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

thank you I will leave all alone. Like all older computer mine [ a hp laptop p3 6 years old] is there anythung I can do to speed it up. I had thought to clean computer back to new status. But my restore disk is broken. Any thoughts are appreciated


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

hello scrtagnt420. CCleaner(without the registry option) would be a good start.Then remove any useless programs that you don't use. How much RAM do you have? Any room to increase RAM capacity? What type of CPU socket does your machine use? I could possibly provide you with a 2.4GHz P4 if the right socket(FREE).


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

of those 987 'errors' it found, I'd be willing to bet that 987 were false positives. 

the only thing I use for my registry is ntregopt, and all that does is compress the registry to decrease boot time. Any compression over 4-5% is a fairly significant amount, and as it doesn't touch any keys, no harm can be done.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

I've used Auslogics' Registry Defrag in the past for the same thing


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

neonfx said:


> I've used Auslogics' Registry Defrag in the past for the same thing


yeah, I got a buddy of mine that uses their stuff.....I got twigged to Russinovich fairly early in the game with page defrag, and sort of hopped over to hederer from there, and they've both been pretty solid, so I've pretty much stuck with them......to quote JohnWill

If it ain't broke............


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

thank you all for your input. it is much apprecited.:up:


----------



## LCKLCK (Nov 19, 2008)

Remember, you don't know what that software is going to do to your registery. then remember that your system will not run if the registry is messed up. Remember that the guy left with the problem is you not those who now have your $29.95!!

If you have to mess with the registry, at least be very, very sure that you have backed it up so that you can recover, and plan your path to recovery carefully.

LCKLCK


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

Luckily I never bought it.They have a trial version. It cleanned 15 erroes for free if you want to clean all you have to buy. Thanks to all the response I have decided to leave all alone. thanks again


----------

